# Clock race thread!



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

So I realized there isn't an active clock race thread so I decided to make one.

This will be to help practice competing in clock

The way this will work is I will submit 12 scrambles that you will use and time

I will submit scrambles for an average of 12

use the scrambles and do a timed average of 12

There will be several time barriers to race to. I will have 15, 12, 10, 8, 7, 6 and 5 but you may also request your own barrier(s)

please submit your goal, average, and times after competing

The results of each week will be posted here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1P82N9Elhs9o8sVD6VPoWrBA1b8xbBffHkuM5NFUea_Q/edit?usp=sharing

I will post new scrambles once a week

Those who beat their goal 3 weeks in a row will be able to graduate and set a brand new goal

also make sure to Follow WCA rules for as much as possible and have fun with clock


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Round 1
1. UR3+ DR0+ DL4- UL4- U6+ R3+ D1+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U2+ R4- D1- L2- ALL1- DR DL 
2. UR3+ DR4- DL3+ UL4- U2+ R3- D5+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U4- R3- D6+ L2+ ALL3- DR 
3. UR4- DR1+ DL3+ UL2+ U4+ R5- D2+ L5- ALL3- y2 U2- R5+ D2+ L0+ ALL2- UR UL 
4. UR5+ DR5+ DL6+ UL1- U1+ R3- D4- L1- ALL4- y2 U3+ R4- D3- L3- ALL3+ DL UL 
5. UR2+ DR0+ DL6+ UL0+ U2- R5+ D4+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U5- R3+ D1+ L4- ALL2+ UR DL UL 
6. UR2- DR0+ DL3+ UL0+ U2+ R2- D4+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R1- D3- L1+ ALL0+ UR DR DL 
7. UR3+ DR4+ DL6+ UL0+ U1+ R0+ D0+ L4- ALL4- y2 U4+ R4+ D4- L1+ ALL4- DL 
8. UR1- DR3+ DL1+ UL3- U1+ R3- D5- L5- ALL1+ y2 U3- R5+ D3+ L1- ALL5+ DR DL 
9. UR3- DR5- DL4- UL5+ U4- R5- D1+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U4- R5- D0+ L5+ ALL3- UR UL 
10. UR2- DR1- DL4- UL4- U4+ R3- D5- L1+ ALL2- y2 U4- R3- D3+ L1+ ALL0+ DL 
11. UR5+ DR2- DL2- UL1+ U3+ R4+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R2- D2+ L5- ALL3+ DR DL 
12. UR1- DR5+ DL1+ UL2+ U5+ R6+ D3+ L0+ ALL2- y2 U5- R1- D3- L3- ALL2+ DR DL UL


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Times
Goal Sub 8
Average of 12 7.40
7.83, 8.17, 7.31, 7.99, 7.19, 7.46, 6.49, 7.43, 7.02, (8.96), (5.64), 7.12

Pretty good results. The 5 was nice but everything (Except that high 8) were pretty normal


----------

